# Added lifting handles for my heavy Jet 7x12 horizontal band saw



## Janderso (Jan 6, 2022)

I’ve struggled moving this beast every time i need to use it.
I finally got around to adding these handles. It’s still heavy but much easier to move around.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 6, 2022)

Good idea Jeff, I'm envious of the stand as it looks decently sturdy. The sheet metal stand on my 7x saw was a wobbly sheet metal nightmare!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 6, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Good idea Jeff, I'm envious of the stand as it looks decently sturdy. The sheet metal stand on my 7x saw was a wobbly sheet metal nightmare!


David,
These saws are made in Taiwan, they are pretty well made imho.
Not cheap either. I paid $1,531 for this 3 years ago. I see they are up over $1,900 now.









						HVBS-712, 7" x 12" Horizontal / Vertical Bandsaw
					

414559 HVBS-712 7in x 12in Horizontal / Vertical Bandsaw has step pulley drive, 3/4HP, 115/230V, 1-Ph




					www.jettools.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Jet makes a good saw . I had the smaller version and let it go cheap when I ran out of room . I should've kept it but you know how it goes .


----------



## Spajo (Jan 6, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I’ve struggled moving this beast every time i need to use it.
> I finally got around to adding these handles. It’s still heavy but much easier to move around.


Nice. I have a Harbor Freight bandsaw that is just scary to move. Good idea.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 6, 2022)

That seems like a nice simple solution. 

Too bad they just put fixed cart wheels on the saw, castors would have made it much easier to move around. 

I built little wheeled dollies with locking castors for my Kalamazoo bandsaw and Keller hacksaw, makes it very easy to move them around. I do have to be careful with the Keller though as I just looked at the location of the legs and ended up putting the wheels under the motor slightly in front of the center of gravity. It is solid when parked but a little tippy when rolling, I need to add a set of wheelie bars for safety.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> That seems like a nice simple solution.
> 
> Too bad they just put fixed cart wheels on the saw, castors would have made it much easier to move around.
> 
> ...


Dang Aaron, what vintage is that Kalamazoo?


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 7, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Dang Aaron, what vintage is that Kalamazoo?



The Kalamazoo bandsaw is 1967-68, the Keller hacksaw in the photo above I'm not sure but guessing late 1950s or early 60s. The guy I bought it from said he got it used in the 1970s. I picked it up this summer so haven't had much time with it yet, needs a little fixing up but it works as is.

No current photos of the Kalamazoo bandsaw but here it is when it first came home, 6x10".


----------

